# SINA Mobile Disk mit 256-Bit-Verschlüsselung



## Newsfeed (26 August 2008)

Secunet hat eine externe USB-Festplatte mit Touchscreen und integrierter Sicherheitstechnik auf den Markt gebracht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

